# Glove box door removal???



## rsb326 (Feb 7, 2008)

VW GOLF MK4 2000

Can anyone please help me with this please? Do I have to remove the whole glove box to remove just the door? 
Or is there a simpler way to do it?
Thanks guys!


----------



## itsavwright (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Glove box door removal??? (rsb326)*

Yes you do have to remove the whole glove box unit to remove the door. There are three screws at the top the of the glove box and three at the bottom. There is also a screw on the side of the dash. You have to remove the black plastic piece on the side of the dash. Then the last but tricky screw is behind the center console. You have to remove the lower console surrounding the shifter to get to it. Once all screws are removed, you pull out from the dash and the whole glove box unit comes out. 
I have a whole black glove box unit on ebay and just the door in gray. Click on the link in my sig. and it will take you to the black glove box. If you look at the gray door auction, it will tell you how to swap just the glove box door. 
Hope this helps.
Steve


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: Glove box door removal??? (itsavwright)*

Definitely a PITA, just to change a lousy GB door. My door latch/handle broke on my way home last night, now it's taped shut until the door comes in.
Thank you VW for designing with modularity and repairability in mind.


----------

